# Geekvape



## Davidmac100 (3/2/17)

Hi Guys, 

Can someone maybe tell me what part this is of a geekvape tank? I am busy buying a mod and the guy said I can have it for R50 extra but can't figure out what this is.


----------



## Rafique (3/2/17)

Griffin top air flow


----------



## Davidmac100 (3/2/17)

Cool what's that worth?


----------



## RichJB (3/2/17)

Fifty bucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Davidmac100 (3/2/17)

Hahah lol


----------



## RichJB (3/2/17)

Seriously, it was probably worth a bit more than that when it came out. But the Griffin is quite an old tank now, I imagine that most people who have them and who wanted top airflow would already have bought the top airflow kit. I don't think it will be a very easy item to sell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/2/17)

I never liked the top airflow. It gets more air through the chamber if you're after clouds but it kills flavour. If you are looking for a good flavour tank then you don't need the top airflow option, if you want to "chuck clouds" then go for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

